# how hard is it to work As an Architect ?



## mena__99 (Apr 8, 2018)

hello 

I'm a 27yo man with Egyptian degree in architect (3 years of Exp ) , looking forward to immigrate to Australia but whenever i look around i see red flags every where specially for Architectural career .

first : it's too dam expensive and hard for me to get my Bachelor degree recognized in Australia ( AACA ) I have to pay around 250 for a process that return with negative outcome with most of the people . some people suggested that we get Architectural Draftsman career instead ( Vetassess ) - which is risky and scary , I have always been A Architect Designer and i never been working as a draftsman and secondly I don't want to be stuck with a career that's slightly related to interesting but not quite.

Secondly : I have checked Seek(DOT)com and i can see many ads for architects but I have checked many forums and people keep saying that most employee won't even interview us without ( local experiences ) how the hell am I going to get that if no one wanna hire me??

Third : I'll have to work and study at the same time for quite 2 years at least to finish my masters then i can apply as an Architect ( AACA ) 

forth : it's hourly rate is average on payscale , Pizza cook make more money than us actually .

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

my first priority is to get out from Egypt as I think my country have been cooped years ago by an armed regain and they treat the poor/simple/peaceful people like ( shi*t ) and in my opinion , Jesus was poor as well if he come to my country that's the kind of treatment he will get from them. so I'm not going to be a part of this , even if I'll be a homeless man leaving under the bridge of a country that respects human's rights but I'll look for the best offer i can get before i get to that lol

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


I love Architect and I'm kinda talented , I work over the internet on freelancer(DOT)c o m as an Architect and Decoration Designer and currently I'm working on a contract with Saudi Project of a 2018 International school in Saudi Arabia ( around 135-km-sq in total ) 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

maybe Australia isn't for me ?
I know america is far worse now so I'm not going their 

I believe I can fix the world with few ideas in me but i need to grow financially and mentally to be able to reach out to the world , I am not sure if i will have the same passion if i accepted careers like cleaners or stuff 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

anyway , could any of u help me with my problem please ?

I appreciate it .


----------

